# Keeping Vizsla in a kennel



## surfing Vizsla (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi there, new to the forum. Presently my 15 month old Vizsla lives in the kitchen. I have just got a ES Spaniel pup and am considering getting a quality kennel with a run that I can keep close to the house. I remember reading that Vizslas aren't really suitable to outdoor living but I will prob have a well insulated kennel with heating during the colder months. Would appreciate if I could hear any advice from fellow owners. Kind Regards Andy


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess it depends on how cold it gets where you live. Mine spends the summer in its kennel outside but sleeps in a crate in the garage in winter or on really cold nights. During the day all year round she is outside for at least half the day. Wind & wet are the factors that are going to make your dog cold.


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

Our 14 months old Vizsla lives outside 24/7. We farm and are outside with him alot of the day so he has plenty of company. We have really cold winters, but with a well insulated doghouse with lots of blankets he stays warm. When you reach in his house its toasty. Until it gets really cold he actually prefers to sleep on a cushioned piece of lawn furniture. This is the second V that has lived outside and they have always been fine. For our older dog that is half Vizsla and 12 years old we got a floor heater from bomgaars that goes under his blankets and has kept him warm. Our dog houses are good solid well insulated houses with cloth flaps over the doors to keep the wind out and have plenty of blankets in them. They will stay warmer if the house isn't oversized.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

How cold does it get where you are?


----------



## surfing Vizsla (Jun 28, 2009)

I live very near to the beach so we don't get the severe frosts like inland. Average winter temperature is probably around 4 or 5 degrees C at night a bit warmer during the day. I have made my kennel now but wont put the dogs in it at night straight away. Let them get used to it first. I intend insulating with sheeps wool insulation on sides and roof lino on the floor and raising the beds slightly off the floor to give ventilation under their bed like any good camper would do. Having talked to other local dog owners I am now confident that this should be the way forward. Thanks for your help with this matter.


----------

